# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور سراسری و نظام وظیفه

## armin

من امسال سال دومم هست که کنکور میدم . توی پیامنور ثبتنام کرده و مرخصی گرفته ام .
توی دفترچه کنکور سراسری توی بخش کد نظام وظیفه حالا من چی بنویسم ؟؟؟

----------


## armin

کسی نیست کمک کنه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------

